# Miami, Paris and Monaco Love pet couture!



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

Miami LOVES Pet Couture!











So do Paris and monaco!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Whoa,how fancy,i likes!


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Send me your address and measurements and I'll send Chico one free as a gift! I need another 35 posts before we can Advertise!! Cool site tho!! 


Best regards


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looking very cool indeed , get to posting !! :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi PC,nice to see you here from the other site


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

*HEY!!*

Hey!! This site has a much better atmosphere!!! lol you 3 email me your names addresses and collar sizes and i'll send you some goodies













mwah love pet Couture


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes its a much better site, we only have hormonal spats now and again


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

but now we know it's all because of the birthcontrol pills  

kisses nat


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ur chis r sooo cute and I love the collars!! What a cutie and ur cat is beautiful too!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> but now we know it's all because of the birthcontrol pills
> 
> kisses nat


 But im not on the pill


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww great collars awwww they are sooo cool mine love designer gear how much are they etc pm me the info if you can then thats not advertising


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > but now we know it's all because of the birthcontrol pills
> ...



LOL ... I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who carries topics across threads!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello and welcome :wave: 
I love your chi's and cat, I think I have seen you on ebay?
Meet my two chi's Triny & Smiffy


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Those are pretty! I'm confused, do you make them or just sale them? Either way, very very pretty.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oooohhh I like them 8) 

If you have a site PM me shhhhhh :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Loving the gear. I know my chi will be called Miami if shes a girl- and i love the name monaco too  Are they your chi/cats?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW :shock: those collars are great , so stylish.

Yes get posting :wink: Id like to see your site


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

Miami has fantastic taste!
xx
Hope everyone is doing great ... only about 30 more posts to go!! LOL


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmm no piccies? web spawner?


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*im am in love*

hi there i am absolutly in love wth those collars ive near seen anything like them they are so gorgeous, and the models r lookin good in style lol
good luck with everything 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
jo
:tweety:


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

*stefanie_farrell*

Didn't the link work... see it's a work in progress :lol: 
I think there were like 3 collars up the last time I looked if you hit the collar tab ????? Hopefully all will be well by next week after which it goes .com! :?


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thank you*

Thank you to you all!!!!!
Yes Miami, Paris and Monaco are all mine! Using real models would have looked more professional however we wanted to give a REAL view to our stuff and after all not every pet sits perfectly ...... I sure know mine don't but thats probably because they are so spoiled :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Do you make other things apart from Collars?


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thank you jo!*


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so how much are the collars think they would make great presents for christmas


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah... vests, T shirts coaties, dress up accessories, pillows, we're even going to venture into dog furniture small wardorbes to hang everything in!, 

This is a while down the line yet we're just pulling everything together at the moment... hopefully it will all become clear very soon!


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

*Pet couture*

I want to be careful that i'm not advertising... yet, We're going to have christmas collars /clothing too on our page.

Everything ranges from £5 to £20+ all depending on how intricate the item is, we have a small work forse and most work is hand done... and this is the way we want to keep it you couldn't get these detail on such small collars mass producing any other way.


----------



## pet_couture (Oct 20, 2005)

***** FORCE


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I can't wait :blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :blob: :blob4:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

me neither :? 

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sounds lovely


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hmmm.. Sounds great wanna send me a pm with the address for the site that way your not advertising.. Love the collars


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah & me would love to see!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I really wanna see the site , it sounds greawt and those collars are GORGEOUS


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

Those collars looked fab! ur cat n pup r reli pretty!
XxXxXx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i dont think we can wait any longer- can you reply to my pm please? :wave:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Please reply to us!!! W are an impatient bunch when it comes to nice bits and pieces!!!! We can't wait any longer!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

please please please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Hav you ever thought about making matching collars for chis and there owners? I'd love to have a matching set. Your chi jewelry is just fabulous!


----------

